

A brief history of functional programming - schtog
http://www.cs.bc.edu/~gtan/historyOfFP/historyOfFP.html
"To use functions as arguments, one needs a notation for functions, and it seemed natural to use the λ -notation of Church (1941). I didn't understand the rest of his book, so I wasn't tempted to try to implement his more general mechanism for defining functions."
======
schtog
"To use functions as arguments, one needs a notation for functions, and it
seemed natural to use the λ -notation of Church (1941). I didn't understand
the rest of his book, so I wasn't tempted to try to implement his more general
mechanism for defining functions."

~~~
schtog
how do i add the comment to the mainpost? i posted in the "textarea" but it
wasnt included in the post...

~~~
breily
I believe if you include an url you can't add text to it.

